# Old World vs New World



## Zervoid (Jan 26, 2014)

I was going to post this as a reply to someones topic about their excitement with getting a OW, but soon realized their are a lot of threads with people in a similar situation where they are excited to get a OW.

Sorry to sound overly harsh but I just don't get the appeal of the Old World Ts whatsoever.

Dumb question but why would anyone want to own a OW? Seriosuly from my perspective trapped here in Australia only able to own our boring selection( let's be honest the only reason anyone mentions our Ts is because we HAVE to own them lol) I just don't get the appeal of the OW, especially the OBT. I've observed all our spiders here are skittish and aggressive and dare I say it, pretty uninteresting compared to the New World Ts.

When their is such rich variety and a placidness about the NW for me I just couldn't imagine owning anything else( not that I own any Ts). If I ever lived overseas their would NEVER be any room in my collection for a OW. I just see them as a waste of space. 

All I know is as soon as I get a job overseas the FIRST thing I am doing is ordering a Xenesthis intermedia / Amazon blue bloom,  Cyriocosmus ritae / Peruvian Dwarf,Pamphobeteus ultramarinus / Ecuadorian rainbow birdeater, Paraphysa parvula / Chilean Gold Burst, Brachypelma albiceps (ruhnaui) and Pamphobeteus sp. equador 2.

I'm interested to hear others thoughts on this.


----------



## fyic (Jan 26, 2014)

Each to their own....Things I my self like about OW would be some of the markings.....NO urticating hairs......attitude.......behavior just to name a few


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Jan 26, 2014)

fyic said:


> Each to their own....Things I my self like about OW would be some of the markings.....NO urticating hairs......attitude.......behavior just to name a few


Like you say each to their own.
I can't stand the urticating hairs. Love the attitude.

Just imagine how boring it would be if we all just liked the same species of spider. 

And how can you say no to a horn like that:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Zervoid (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah but the hairs are B E A U T I F U L ! 

I'm trying my best to get interested in the Aussies Ts, their certainly for me an acquired taste  I'm so jelly of you guys in America and Europe :/ This place is just complete and utter sensory overload that it's hard to stay sane at times ha ha.

Edit. Oh just saw the HORN! WHOA! UNICORN TARANTULA! WOW! Guessing this is a Springbok and not a Wallabie LOL.

I understand why people like OW, but the vibrant colours of some of those Amazonians really takes your breath away :0


----------



## LordWaffle (Jan 26, 2014)

Zervoid said:


> Yeah but the hairs are B E A U T I F U L !
> 
> I'm trying my best to get interested in the Aussies Ts, their certainly for me an acquired taste  I'm so jelly of you guys in America and Europe :/ This place is just complete and utter sensory overload that it's hard to stay sane at times ha ha.
> 
> ...


Vibrant colors are totally available in OW too.  H pulchripes (even though it's rare), P metallica (all Pokies have amazing patterns), H lividum, L violaceopes, M balfouri, etc. etc, etc.  We have some great colorations in the NW, but awesome colors come from all areas of the globe.  Tarantulas are cool.  Period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevp (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi there.. Old world v new world?  Well it depends on your preferance, I have both amd like them equaly though I must admit I think the attraction for me is the flightimess and general attitude.  I can handle my b angustum fine and dare I say it she seems to enjoy a slow almost catatonic walk around me.. I like it. The old worlds.. Not on ur Nelly mate. They get all the respect they show me that I need to give them if u get me.. Their speed aggressiveness and feeding habits really impress me. One thing I will say its easier to loose an old world species. The other thing is the colours of old world t's some are completely striking arnt they.. Gooty for example.  Plus irresponsibly I think for me the attraction is the danger.


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Jan 26, 2014)

If it's colours you are after there are tons of old worlds that are colorful.


----------



## Zervoid (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the insight although I am unsure if owning a OW would be a good first T?

Yeah I like anything that basically looks like it's just walked out of the movie avatar lol. I do like the colours.

Just saw ther are a lot of strinkingly colourful OW also. My bad sorry.

But I hate the OW habit of webbing up the place and then their is the aggression. I see the point about liking them becasue of the danger factor but I'm scared if I get one it's going to esacape or something.

When you say it's easy to lose one do you mean their hard to care for or their always going to try and pull a houdini on me?

Does anybody know of colourful Australian Tarantulas? I've been looking but so far haven't seen anything I really like.

Do any of you who keep OW own any of the Aussies and if so what are your thoughts/experiences with them. Thanks.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 26, 2014)

Zervoid said:


> When you say it's easy to lose one do you mean their hard to care for or their always going to try and pull a houdini on me?


I think it's "easy to lose one" in the sense that if they get spooked when the tank is open, or if they decide to bolt around the room during a rehousing, it may be hard to catch them because of their speed. 

I would be more concerned about an arboreal OW getting loose (e.g Heteroscodra spp., Poecilotheria spp.) because they can move faster than your reaction time and they can scale walls. I wouldn't be concerned about a terrestrial/burrowing OW getting loose during a rehousing because they are often bad at climbing, and sometimes slower than arboreals, making them easier to catch. 

Tarantulas shouldn't try pull a Houdini if they are settled in their enclosure and their conditions at met.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 26, 2014)

It's all relative.  The majority of species in the USA have been NW, and until the last 10 years, very few OW's were available.  For us, OW's are new and exciting.      

Some of us prefer OW's.  There's no urticating hairs to deal with, which is a big plus.  It's nice to walk out of your spider room and not itch for the rest of the day.  In general, OW's are more active (digging, spinning, etc) than NW's, which often just sit there like a lump staring off into space.  And while there are a number of colorful NW's, there's also plenty of brown ones too.  They're not all color riots.  I like T's with some personality and fiestiness.  Docile ones tend to bore me.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 26, 2014)

Because of their looks and interesting habits. Same reason why anyone would want any particular species of T, NW or OW. When I choose a species, I'm looking for a specific species. This species may happen to be NW or OW, but I'm not choosing it because it is one of those.


----------



## skar (Jan 26, 2014)

OW & NW I enjoy both. I just do NOT want a hair flicker.
There are some that are NW that are very much like OW attitude and all. 
Color on some OW are amazing too; such as Singapore blue and cobalt blue.


----------



## jsteadm1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Zervoid said:


> When their is such rich variety and a placidness about the NW for me I just couldn't imagine owning anything else( not that I own any Ts). If I ever lived overseas their would NEVER be any room in my collection for a OW. I just see them as a waste of space.
> 
> All I know is as soon as I get a job overseas the FIRST thing I am doing is ordering a Xenesthis intermedia / Amazon blue bloom,  Cyriocosmus ritae / Peruvian Dwarf,Pamphobeteus ultramarinus / Ecuadorian rainbow birdeater, Paraphysa parvula / Chilean Gold Burst, Brachypelma albiceps (ruhnaui) and Pamphobeteus sp. equador 2.


I would definitely work your way up to some of those defensive species like Pamphobeteus ultramarinus since you don't have experience with any Ts. Go for the P. parvula and they are a great beginner species. I love the mature female I bought from Jamiestarantulas.com; she is one of the gems in my collection. I just got my first OW (a juvenile P. vittata) and I think some of the appeal comes with the increased risk factor. My only OW tarantula is also the only one that has ever escaped on me. Luckily she came back home.


----------



## Mephibosheth1 (Jan 26, 2014)

So, when do y'all think a NW keeper should transition to OW??  As a new T keeper I'm starting out with NW species, but would like to widen out as well...


----------



## herpguy (Jan 26, 2014)

I feel the same way as you regarding OW vs NW.  I have kept many OWs in the past but don't really see a draw to any of them (except certain Poecilotheria).  I only keep NW now, and that may be partly because I am seemingly immune to urticating hairs.  I've taken quite a few blasts from large NWs including Theraphosa and I've never gotten so much as the slightest itch.
I'm also 100% immune to poison ivy, so I have no idea if they are linked.  One time as a stupid teenager I ate a poison ivy leaf to prove that I wouldn't get affected...


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 26, 2014)

I understand where everyone is coming from about why people would want an ow T. I have 11 (not many compared to a lot of people of here !) and only one is a ow T lol. I will more than likely get a whole lot more ow's though. The ow is a M. balfouri, I don't care how much you hate ow's, how could you not like this T? I cant think of a single Nw T that looks remotely similar to this T. I have some pretty Nw T's as well, Gbb, and H. incei.


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Jan 26, 2014)

Mephibosheth1 said:


> So, when do y'all think a NW keeper should transition to OW??  As a new T keeper I'm starting out with NW species, but would like to widen out as well...


Depends on each person. My first tarantulas were Ceratogyrus when I was around 13 and I survived somehow with a bit of respect shown to the spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 26, 2014)

Ceratogyrus said:


> Depends on each person. My first tarantulas were Ceratogyrus when I was around 13 and I survived somehow with a bit of respect shown to the spiders.


This.  Some people can jump in.  Some people need some experience under their belts first.


----------



## Zervoid (Jan 26, 2014)

Don't underestimate Australian Ts their incredibly dangerous and they are known to be highly aggressive.

With all these new Australian Ts being discovered their must be a LOT of unknown stuff out their. Even more reason why it's good to be cautious about the industry down here, you don't want to be paying for something and getting some random wild caught unidentified T.

I still prefer the NW, their just cute fuzzy monsters lol. Maybe it's a case for me of the grass being greener on the other side.


----------



## prairiepanda (Jan 26, 2014)

For me the biggest appeal of OWs is the appearance. You've got mega bright colours, fantastic markings, and UNICORNS. Sure, there are lots of colourful NWs, but many of them have quite subdued colours and very few have elaborate markings. (Don't get me wrong, there are some really special looks among NWs, but if you broaden your collection to include OWs there's much more variety.) But I have no plans to get any OWs, because I worry about having species with potent venom around my other animals.

The only thing I don't really get is pet holes. I've seen collections that are entirely bins full of dirt with one hole at the top. You might get a flash of colour at feeding time, but other than that you're looking at dirt. Some really beautiful animals in that group, but I would want to see them properly.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 26, 2014)

Zervoid said:


> Don't underestimate Australian Ts their incredibly dangerous and they are known to be highly aggressive.


See, I am jealous of your access to Atrax and Hadronyche species.  Those species top my spider wish list (and make the Phlogius and Selenocsmia look like harmless kitttens.)

---------- Post added 01-26-2014 at 02:30 PM ----------




prairiepanda said:


> The only thing I don't really get is pet holes. I've seen collections that are entirely bins full of dirt with one hole at the top. You might get a flash of colour at feeding time, but other than that you're looking at dirt. Some really beautiful animals in that group, but I would want to see them properly.


Set up correctly, you can see obligate burrowers all the time.  I have a full view of all my Haplopelmas and my P muticus among others.


----------



## Zervoid (Jan 26, 2014)

If you read some of the old posts about Australian OW you probably would change your mind.

I feel uncomfortable just talking about Atrax and Hadronyche. Funny thing you mention them as I didn't think it would be legal to sell them but someone actually is. Scary stuff. I feel like I have corrupted you all starting this topic LOL. Never would I have imagined their would be so much interest in our Ts on the other side of the pond.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 26, 2014)

I have owned quite a few Australian T's and never did I find them any more defensive than a Haplopelma.  If Australia ever opened up to exporting the funnel webs, I would be incredibly excited.  Again, they top my wish list (H formidablis being my top spider want.)


----------



## kevp (Jan 26, 2014)

Well their fast so you have to be a little wary of that but they give you some warning.. I've never had any problems rly apart from a bite from 1 last month, that was totaly my fault though.. I'm not sure about australian t's I havnt got 1.the only way to prove it to yourself is to get 1. Do your research first though.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 26, 2014)

I love Australian T's. I think they looks really 'smooth' and velvety haha. They are just different to me lol.


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 26, 2014)

I like both NW and OW, they all have individual patterns/colours/personalitys it really depends on what you like and what T's you want to keep.


----------



## Beary Strange (Jan 26, 2014)

I personally don't have a preference for one over the other. While there are certainly OWs I don't see the lure for, for the most part, I adore the African baboons and OW arboreals. Baboons can come in a variety of lovely colors, but mostly...I find their "faces" to just be downright adorable. Something about the shape and their eyes just gets me every time. And Poecs are just beautiful, no two ways about it. But your statement kind of reminds me of myself when I first entered the hobby. I saw Aphonopelma and thought, why would anyone want a plain, jane _brown_(the horror) tarantula. I swore up and down that B.albopilosum and GBBs were fugly and I would never own one. And I also did not find OBTs and Poecs attractive. But guess what? I grew, my opinions changed. I now want dwarf Aphonopelma very, very badly; I own two B.albo juvies and I think they're too cute for words; I think GBBs are gorgeous now. There are 4 baboons and 3 Poecs in my collection and I don't think that's nearly enough. So I say wait. Wait until you move and have access to the plethora that the rest of us do and then see. You might just change your mind.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Jan 26, 2014)

Dude, when it comes down to it it's all a matter of opinion, but I must jump in with a few things here. First the colour thing, neither NW nor OW Ts are more beautiful than the other. Some NW Ts look quite boring colourwise and so do some old worlds. If you reckon OWs are not colourful, just google any pokie (especially metallica) or m.balfouri, or any haplopelma etc. 
I love old worlds for their attitude and the fact they have no hairs lol OBTs are one of my favourite, I mean talking about colour again, they're orange! =D Also Australian Ts are pretty messed up, but no more messed up than some other OWs. I own S.calceatum, I'm sure I could handle Australian Ts (and when I say handle I mean deal with, not hold lol)

So if you don't like OW and you do like NW then sure no problem mate, to each his own, but it's no reason to dis OWs, many people love them =) Actually I don't think I know anyone on the boards who's not new to T keeping who doesn't have at least one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 26, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I have owned quite a few Australian T's and never did I find them any more defensive than a Haplopelma.  If Australia ever opened up to exporting the funnel webs, I would be incredibly excited.  Again, they top my wish list (H formidablis being my top spider want.)


I'm a big fan of Australian T's, and am thankful to Steve Nunn for his efforts.  As someone who got his first T's 40 years ago (docile/boring Brachypelma and Aphonopelma), Aussies are much more exciting and industrious.  

As far as funnel webs, don't count on them EVER being imported, which is just as well, as there's too many show offs and stupid people out there that would end up getting everything banned.  It's a very bad idea to get them into the USA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't think it is.  A number of "stupid showoffs" have venomous reptiles.  I don't see a differnce.  There a number of people who could safely deal with funnel webs, and I don't think a few idiots should be reason to ruin it for the rest of us preemptively.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jan 26, 2014)

It is comforting to know that my army of OBTs is secretly plotting to escape and bite me to death.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 26, 2014)

Zervoid said:


> I'm so jelly....


You are made of jelly, now THAT is odd hahaha

Man, you don't have to like OW Ts, there's no international law saying you have to. Nor am I going to elaborate on the phenotypes of OW species as others have, why? Because you don't like them... case closed!

You like what you like..no one cares. I like NW and OW..so what. Others only like OW. It's like art, art to one person, is CRAP to another.

I'll give you an example with one of YOUR country's snakes. I own a Woma python. I think they are GORGEOUS always have. My friend, she thinks they are rather boring and drab..Screw her...who cares, she can drop dead for all I care.

---------- Post added 01-26-2014 at 08:27 PM ----------




Mephibosheth1 said:


> So, when do y'all think a NW keeper should transition to OW??  As a new T keeper I'm starting out with NW species, but would like to widen out as well...


Depends on your comfort level. For me, I always start out with a terrestrials, because there's one less axis I need to worry about generally speaking. I would go with Ceratgyrus some of them aren't that pricey at all, like $18 for spiderlings. It worked for me. But you could try Poki or Singapore Blues if you were up for more nimble Ts.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 27, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I don't think it is.  A number of "stupid showoffs" have venomous reptiles.  I don't see a differnce.  There a number of people who could safely deal with funnel webs, and I don't think a few idiots should be reason to ruin it for the rest of us preemptively.


It's ALWAYS 'a few idiots' that ruin it for everyone, in every field.  Florida had a reasonable venomous snake policy years ago, but because a small number of morons were freehandling them, with the resultant bites and escapes, it's tightened up so much that's it's almost impossible for anyone to get into that hobby now (1,000 hours of training, microchipping, inspections, etc).  To politicians, it doesn't matter that the majority are responsible; they see the few high-profile incidents of poor judgement and feel compelled 'to do somethng about it' and make a clean sweep of everyone.  That's life in the USA.  You will pay the price for the idiots in the hobby.  There's not enough voters in any group of exotic animals to have any clout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 27, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> It's ALWAYS 'a few idiots' that ruin it for everyone, in every field.  Florida had a reasonable venomous snake policy years ago, but because a small number of morons were freehandling them, with the resultant bites and escapes, it's tightened up so much that's it's almost impossible for anyone to get into that hobby now (1,000 hours of training, microchipping, inspections, etc).  To politicians, it doesn't matter that the majority are responsible; they see the few high-profile incidents of poor judgement and feel compelled 'to do somethng about it' and make a clean sweep of everyone.  That's life in the USA.  You will pay the price for the idiots in the hobby.  There's not enough voters in any group of exotic animals to have any clout.


Agreed.  However, it doesn't change my opinion that those who are capable of owning them should own them.  And it is really a moot point unless exports ever become available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 28, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Agreed.  However, it doesn't change my opinion that those who are capable of owning them should own them.  And it is really a moot point unless exports ever become available.


That may be, but our government doesn't think that way.  They prefer to regulate and ban things, and set up agencies to oversee them.  After all, who knows better how people should go about their hobbies, the hobbyists or the government?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 28, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> That may be, but our government doesn't think that way.  They prefer to regulate and ban things, and set up agencies to oversee them.  After all, who knows better how people should go about their hobbies, the hobbyists or the government?


Don't get me started on that train of thought.  I am still angry over the constrictor ban on a national level and conditional species on a state level.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 28, 2014)

That ban is just stupid- but hey it's OK to own other things with far greater lethal consequences here- WELCOME TO THE USA!


----------



## Keith B (Jan 28, 2014)

It's simple really.  If you ever get the opportunity to see a decent selection of OW Ts up close, talk to me then and we'll see what you think.  I didn't think I wanted any either until I went to the expos.  Seeing OW and NW Ts up close and personal really blows you away.  Pictures never do them justice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 28, 2014)

Used to be NW's were by far the most popular, and people who liked OW's were considered odd.  Since then there's been a big influx of OW species in the hobby and many people's tastes have become more sophisticated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zervoid (Jan 29, 2014)

I think what I mean is here in Australia we can ONLY own Australian Ts. All other Ts are banned here. Even other OW. So I guess thats kind of what I was getting at. 

It's completely understandable why authorities don't want anyone to own the funnel webs. I was just watching MPF channel and she owns a funnel web spider that is not from Sydney but..........low and behold to my horror their is a type found here in Brisbane. I almost fainted hearing that. They can kill you in 15 minutes after biting and it's easy to like them if you don't have to live with that risk everyday. I also just realized the largest and most dangerous is found in my city, Hadronyche formidabilis...*faints*

I'm not sure it's wise to purchase something so skittish and dangerous as our ozzie Ts though as if our Ts bite you they leave you incapacitated for a week with muscle cramps and our Ts are the only Ts known to kill animals such as cats and dogs when they get bitten, with all dieing within an hour of the bite. Some can also cause you to vomit for over six hours so I think to purchase one you'd have to be slightly crazy. But then again I can see how those features could be part of their appeal and realize most people own them for the simple fact they are deadly and highly aggressive.

Currently getting my T fix watching Miss Phantom Fangs YT channel. It's kind of addicting. Although I would never own one of our OW Ts found here in Australia. Their way too dangerous and aggressive, plus their pretty boring to look at. And they seem really high maintenance for something that spends 90% of its time hiding. Plus apparently the food is a lot of work to keep and smells. Some people feed theirs raw steak instead of going to the bother of keeping live food for them.

Although Miss Phantom Fangs has some neat Phlogius set ups on her YT that have a viewing window into their artificial burrows and look secure and would probably be the way I'd go if I ever did decide to take the plunge. I don't want something that aggressive and dangerous ever getting free. But I am happy to just watch them online and am losing interest in them fast.

Still unfortunately I can't see myself keeping the interest in them and won't pursue the interest. Thanks for the advice though and good luck with your Ts.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 29, 2014)

Zervoid said:


> I think what I mean is here in Australia we can ONLY own Australian Ts. All other Ts are banned here. Even other OW. So I guess thats kind of what I was getting at.
> 
> I'm not sure it's wise to purchase something so skittish and dangerous as our ozzie Ts though as if our Ts bite you they leave you incapacitated for a week with muscle cramps and our Ts are the only Ts known to kill animals such as cats and dogs when they get bitten, with all dieing within an hour of the bite. Some can also cause you to vomit for over six hours so I think to purchase one you'd have to be slightly crazy. But then again I can see how those features could be part of their appeal and realize most people own them for the simple fact they are deadly and highly aggressive.
> 
> ...


Worse than an OBT or H.mac or Stromatopelma?


----------



## Keith B (Jan 29, 2014)

Gee, those Aussie Ts sound an awful lot like African and Asian Ts, don't they? >.<  Where's Steve Nunn?  I don't recall him talking about Aussie Ts as quite so much the harbingers of death.


----------



## Zervoid (Jan 29, 2014)

LOL you quoted me before I got the chance to edit my post.

Yes the funnel webs are much more deadly and HIGHLY aggressive. Hadronyche formidabilis is the most deadly and largest and can be found right here in Brisbane. It lives in trees and we have so much bushland and forested greenery here. If you look for old posts on here about it their was an American guy who would go and catch them with his Australian friend right here in Brisbane. Their is also a another type here in Brisbane called Hadronyche valida. Their are probably more.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 29, 2014)

Ahhh Hadronyche.  How i want one, and I will never have the pleasure.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 29, 2014)

Zervoid said:


> LOL you quoted me before I got the chance to edit my post.
> 
> Yes the funnel webs are much more deadly and HIGHLY aggressive. Hadronyche formidabilis is the most deadly and largest and can be found right here in Brisbane. It lives in trees and we have so much bushland and forested greenery here. If you look for old posts on here about it their was an American guy who would go and catch them with his Australian friend right here in Brisbane. Their is also a another type here in Brisbane called Hadronyche valida. Their are probably more.


But a funnel web spider isn't a tarantula.


----------



## Zervoid (Jan 29, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Ahhh Hadronyche.  How i want one, and I will never have the pleasure.


I'm unsure if it is legal or not to keep them but it seems some people actually do own them.

I remember asking about this years ago and everyone thought I was crazy but it seems now it's acceptable to keep the Funnel webs. Still I think it's too much of a risk to keep one.If you don't mind me asking what do you find so appealing about Hadronyche formidabilis? I'm just curious thats all. 



BobGrill said:


> But a funnel web spider isn't a tarantula.


Sorry. What are they?


----------



## viper69 (Jan 30, 2014)

Zervoid said:


> I'm unsure if it is legal or not to keep them but it seems some people actually do own them.
> 
> I remember asking about this years ago and everyone thought I was crazy but it seems now it's acceptable to keep the Funnel webs. Still I think it's too much of a risk to keep one.If you don't mind me asking what do you find so appealing about Hadronyche formidabilis? I'm just curious thats all.
> 
> ...


A type of grasshopper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zervoid (Jan 30, 2014)

I was totally asking for that lol. Will miss your humor viper69.

freedumbdclxvi I COMPLETELY understand your funnel web obsession. If you google 'can I keep a funnel web as a pet' my topic on here comes up in the search results where I asked that question 9 years ago. I'm like the original funnel web nutcase. I admit I love the things and like you wanted to own one at the time. Everyone thought I was crazy and dismissed the idea. But now that people have owned them and documented it on here and other forums nobody questions it now and to own one is seen as acceptable. But I changed and now realize for me anyway the risks would outweight any gain I would get as they spend 90% of their time hiding so you never see them.

I was reading some old posts on here about them and I noticed Steve Nunn mentioned that he could send presereved or dried specimens of them overseas. So you may get your chance to own one. If I was you I'd contact Steve Nunn through his website or through the Australian Invertibrate forum and find out if he was being serious or just joking. If it turns out it is legal to send preserved specimens then you may get a rare chance to own that one spider you've always wanted to own. Hope this helps and all the best with your hobby.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 30, 2014)

Zervoid said:


> Sorry. What are they?


They're a mygalomorph, so they're closely related to trapdoor spiders and tarantulas, but they are not classified as a tarantula last time I checked.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 30, 2014)

I find them absolutely stunning.  I understand the risks - I keep and try breeding Phoneutria and Sicarius.  Macrothele as well.  I would love to get a hold of their Australian cousins.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 30, 2014)

I certainly find Aussie T's to be much more interesting than ones from the USA.


----------



## jigalojey (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry dude as someone from Australia I feel it's my job to tell you that you're wrong on almost everything, jeez where do I start. this question is pure opinion of course OW>NW all day every day and it's your lucky day, you don't want a pet hole? That's great because Aussie T's aren't really pet holes they're opportunistic burrowers and roam at night all the time webbing the hell out of everything, very cool Old worlds. Yeah they're mean and yes they don't put up with crap but if you want a little baby who likes to be man handled then get a cat or something, T's aren't your friend and I love a spider who lets you know that rather than one who is passive aggressive and kicks a few hairs and our Aussie T's actually can get quite a nice look to them and ever show some color. Also we don't have any Hadronyche formidabilis in Brisbane but I do know a colony located about 2 hours south to us. We also have  Hadronyche infensa up in the Mt cootha Mountains about 20 mins away from us and I alo know a coloney of Hadronyche valida around the Toowomba about an hour from us but none in the Brisbane area from my knowledge. Also for the Americans who want them they're seriously cool spiders, I actually think they're more fun to own than Tarantulas, especially the big northern tree dwellers with those dagger fangs oozing venom.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't find them that appealing. I'd rather stick with Asian and African species for Ows.


----------



## jigalojey (Sep 19, 2014)

It's a special taste kind of thing, I just want the aussie aboreals to be released into the hobby already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 19, 2014)

jigalojey said:


> It's a special taste kind of thing, I just want the aussie aboreals to be released into the hobby already.


You and me both.  I love Aussie tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jigalojey (Sep 19, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> You and me both.  I love Aussie tarantulas.


 Yeah, Steve was telling me they now have found a super solid population of pitch black aussie T's on this small island just off the coast that can get bigger than P.Goliaths, interesting times ahead for the Aussie hobby, suddenly everyone will care about Australians T's lmao, chuck a colour of the rainbow on it and someone will pay $500 for it. The only thing from Africa that impresses me are those Tarantulas with horns, those are cool.


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Sep 19, 2014)

fyic said:


> Each to their own....Things I my self like about OW would be some of the markings.....NO urticating hairs......attitude.......behavior just to name a few


I'd have to agree with fyic....... For me, it's not so much the attitude or how aggressive they are, but more about their markings and colours.  Not that my 4 regalis, one subfusca, and irminia are spawns of Satan or anything, but they certainly keep you on your toes more & are deserving of more respect than the NW's.


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 19, 2014)

jigalojey said:


> Yeah, Steve was telling me they now have found a super solid population of pitch black aussie T's on this small island just off the coast that can get bigger than P.Goliaths, interesting times ahead for the Aussie hobby, suddenly everyone will care about Australians T's lmao, chuck a colour of the rainbow on it and someone will pay $500 for it. The only thing from Africa that impresses me are those Tarantulas with horns, those are cool.



I'm hoping that we can talk Steve into exporting another shipment of tarantulas to the rest of the world, so we can get these great new species.


----------



## jigalojey (Sep 19, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I'm hoping that we can talk Steve into exporting another shipment of tarantulas to the rest of the world, so we can get these great new species.


 Yeah I hope he can as well because I doubt anyone else is going to do it with how hard/long/expensive it is.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 20, 2014)

jigalojey said:


> Yeah I hope he can as well because I doubt anyone else is going to do it with how hard/long/expensive it is.


And get him to throw some Hadronyche in that shipment!


----------



## Pociemon (Sep 20, 2014)

I would own some NW T´s if the urticating hairs allowed me to do so. But reality is they deny me to buy anything worse than a avicularia that doesnt posses that type of hairs that bother me so much.

So old world or no worlds for me, i choose the first;-)


----------



## jigalojey (Sep 20, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> And get him to throw some Hadronyche in that shipment!


 Hahaha mate I hate saying it but I don't think real funnel webs will ever be in other countries..legally anyway. I bet the most hurtful thing for you is that I could get you a real funnel web if you lived in Australia for free since I know locations haha.


----------



## Peregrin (Sep 20, 2014)

I own one OW but I hate feeding and giving it a new home. It moves so fast and when it's on the tip of the enclosure, it jumps out. It literally jumps. Then it would dash for a meter in a blink of an eye .-.

Btw this is a darligi i'm talking about. I got it since it could grow a horn. Lol


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 20, 2014)

Peregrin said:


> I own one OW but I hate feeding and giving it a new home. It moves so fast and when it's on the tip of the enclosure, it jumps out. It literally jumps. Then it would dash for a meter in a blink of an eye .-.
> 
> Btw this is a darligi i'm talking about. I got it since it could grow a horn. Lol


Oh boy.  There's much faster OW's than that.


----------

